
Genetics determine academic success: UK Grammar schools have virtually no effect - vixen99
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/education/2018/03/23/grammar-schools-have-virtually-no-effect-genetics-determine/
======
poster123
The paper is "Differences in exam performance between pupils attending
selective and non-selective schools mirror the genetic differences between
them" and is available at
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41539-018-0019-8](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41539-018-0019-8)
.

